# What is happening with eircom?



## Dandeh (11 Nov 2008)

Hi Ive searched around for a while now and didnt find much out. I'm currently a eircom customer on 3mb. for the past few months my connection has been dire. I used to play some games on the internet but since the connection has become terrible i can end up with 150+ ping on a local(ish) UK server where before i would have 20. and dont play anymore. I have contacted eircom about this and there so called "150 qualified engineers" didnt even know what ping/latency was. Isnt that rediculous or what? anyway they just told me the usual, ping different sites,  ended up with 150-300 on every site. He didnt know what was wrong and claimed the problem was with my pc and i should contact microsoft. Now seeing as my internet was working quite fine before and I didnt change anything it stands to reason that this person was a complete wolly. Even though i PAY for 3mb i get less than 1mb, on speedtest.com i used to have 3000kb/s now all i can get is in the 300-500kb/s. My upload speed is normal. does anyone have any ideas here? are they maybe upgrading lines?




well this is when its at its best but still far from 3mb...the lowest i ever say was 150kb/s, i mean come on what are they up to? I'm thinking of switching providers unless any of you have any ideas?


----------



## paddyjnr (12 Nov 2008)

I had exactly the same problem and had to ring them myself yesterday. I also have the 3mb download speed but my line cant support much more than 1.7mb, thats OK but my download speed after checking was much the same as yours. I rang eircom and got through to BB tech support, ha what a laugh, first of all I had to convince him numerous times that I hadn't changed any of my phone lines or plugged out filters etc. This took about three goes as most of their tech support seem to have very bad English and he couldn't quite understand me. I was so frustrated with him because he would not believe that I hadn't altered settings, He tells me to go to internet options and delete my history (in fairness)Than he says it's a prob with my computer (prob a virus) which I knew there wasn't and finally ten minutes later he says to reset the modem which sorted it out back to normal.


----------



## Dandeh (12 Nov 2008)

Yes well I have restarted my modem numerous times with no avail, i'm beginning to think that it is a contention issue. Which is why i'm switching to BT, They are giving me 7.6mb for the same price as eircom giving me 3mb, 55euro or so, i'm also using their telephone line as the full bill comes to just 66euro per month as opposed to eircoms 80+, you also get free landline calls and all the perks. You also get unlimited dowload AND it will be upgraded to *24mb* when it is available in my area. So i guess what i'm saying is, eircom have lost a customer, why pay 55euro for 3mb when you can pay exact same price for 24mb.


----------

